
The Miracle of the Internet Not Breaking - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/05/miracle-internet-not-breaking/611212/
======
simonblack
It's _not_ a miracle.

That's exactly what the internet was _designed_ to do.

The Internet is a DARPA research project that was designed to keep on being
useful even if huge chunks of it were destroyed in a nuclear attack. History
has been revised to state this is just a 'rumor', but it is a fact that the
Government gave funding via ARPA/DARPA to the inventors on this premise.

